# would a 92 300zx twin turbo fit in a 86 300zx turbo body?



## evolutionrock (Mar 31, 2005)

dose any one know if a 92 300zx twin turbo motor would fit in a 86 300zx turbo body? any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

If an LT1 / LS1 fits in the bay.. im sure you can make it fit...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes. It will cost way to much though. This question has been answered over and over again. Please use the search feature. For the cost of the swap (10-15k atleast) you could make over 600rwhp with the VG30ET. In fact the VG30ET will make power easier. Stick with the VG30ET.


----------

